# Downtube shifter HELP!



## RichardHead (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm building up a 1992 R900 2.8 that had a STI cable-stop setup on the downtube, and I'm converting it to Shimano 600 DT shifters.
I'm kind of a newb at this, but I guess I'm looking for the DT mounting components for the Shimano. I've taken it apart, down to the threaded rod/boss assembly, and it looks like I need the threaded rod/boss/cover assembly that fits the Shimano engagement. I have the orig. Shimano braze-on boss covers, but the frame has no braze-ons; just a lg.hole for the rod to go through and a sm. hole to lock in the STI boss cover.
Anyone know what I'm talking about, or know if this C'dale came with DT shifters originally?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Shimano downtube shifters will fit right over the frame bosses...There is nothing unique about the Cannondale bosses...

Please see attached picture..Everything in silver should be supplied with the shifters..


----------



## RichardHead (Feb 19, 2007)

*See my edit*

Thanks, Dave, but see my edit for a clearer explanation.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

RichardHead said:


> Thanks, Dave, but see my edit for a clearer explanation.



do you have any pics? something is not making sense..If the bike is a 92, it has downtube shift bosses installed.... The STI cable stops fit over them just like the downtube shifters do....It's the same boss for both...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> do you have any pics? something is not making sense..If the bike is a 92, it has downtube shift bosses installed.... The STI cable stops fit over them just like the downtube shifters do....It's the same boss for both...



here is some more info...With the shifters or the STI cable stops removed, this is what your frame should look like...


----------



## RichardHead (Feb 19, 2007)

*Yeah, I know...*

all of the steel-frames I've messed with are like pics, but this is what I have;

The last pic is my Shimano braze-on covers...I need the curved part to go against the frame. The rod assembly has one side "cover" is separate, and one that seems to be permanently attached.
I thought this might be a C'dale thing??


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pics are worth 1,000 words....Thanks

All you need is flat not curved shift boss covers...any LBS should carry them....They look just like your last pic only they are flat and not curved on the bottnm...These are very common..Give me a minute and I'll take a pic of them for you


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Pics are worth 1,000 words....Thanks
> 
> All you need is flat not curved shift boss covers...any LBS should carry them....They look just like your last pic only they are flat and not curved on the bottnm...These are very common..Give me a minute and I'll take a pic of them for you


sorry for the crappy pic...here is one...these were commonly used on aluminum frames..

if you cannot find any, grind off the curved part on your covers..They don't have to be perfectly flat, just flat enough to get the shifters on the boss


----------



## RichardHead (Feb 19, 2007)

*Thanks, Dave!!*



Dave Hickey said:


> sorry for the crappy pic...There is one...these were commonly used on aluminum frames..
> 
> if you cannot find any, grind off the curved part on your covers..They don't have to be perfectly flat, just flat enough to get the shifters on the boss


I was bored at work, so I decided to post my questions; I realized after my second post edit that I really needed some pics. Thanks, again for your help!! RT


----------

